# My first hunt



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

After years of subtle suggestions from my husband that I should go hunting, and watching him get three nice deer this year, I decided I would see what all the excitement was about. My husband had done all of the scouting, and he placed our stands throughout the woods and along the edges of the winter wheat fields. We decided I would sit in a ladder stand on the South edge of one of the winter wheat fields. My husband had taken a nice buck from this stand the week before, and had been seeing a lot of activity in the field. There was a decoy there I could set up if I wanted. All I had to do was get myself to the stand. It sounded easy enough to me. The night before my first hunt, I barely slept. I was overwhelmed with anticipation and nervousness. I had laid out most of my gear the night before, and my husband got up with me before dawn to make sure I remembered everything. He woke our daughter so he could drive me to the field, trying to ease my terror along the way. He assured me that he would wait at the roadside until I was safely in the stand, and that we would be in constant contact with the radios. 

As we pulled up to the wheat field and he gave me last minute directions to the stand, all I could think of was how dark it was in that field. We spotted two does grazing in the field with our headlights as he stopped the car. I waited patiently to get out of the car as the does headed north across the field. I was a nervous wreck. I headed across the field alone, but thought I would never get across. I finally made it to the South edge of the field near the stand, but I couldn't find it. I called to my husband on the radio and asked where the stand was. I was within fifteen feet of the stand, but couldn't find it. He directed me away from the stand instead of toward it because of the descriptions I gave him, so I walked up and down the field edge for ten minutes looking for the stand . At last, I found it! I called to my husband, and said, "I found the stand, let me get settled." I had decided not to set up the decoy so I could let the woods settle before dawn. I carefully stepped over some brush and tied my gun to the rope so I could safely climb up the ladder. I took a deep breathe and cautiously placed each foot on the rungs of the ladder as I slowly climbed the stand. After reaching the top, I hooked my safety belt to the stand, and pulled the gun up. I made sure the safety was on, and then carefully loaded the gun. My husband waited for a few minutes and then told me he was leaving. It took all my courage not to tell him, "Wait, I'm coming out of the field." 

I sat thinking about why I wanted to hunt, trying not to concentrate on the darkness and sounds that I heard in the woods behind me. It was getting closer to dawn, and I was beginning to experience a newfound peace by watching the woods wake up. I could hear the birds begin to sing and squirrels chase one another around. The winter wheat field was the only green I saw, but everything around was beautiful. It was so relaxing. I was no longer fearful of the woods. 

I had been sitting quietly for the first twenty minutes of light when a monster buck came out of the woods to the right of my stand. He was walking along the edge of the field without concern. I sat nervously as he walked my way. At this exact moment, I heard my husband calling to me on the radio. I tried to ignore him, but I could tell he was starting to get concerned because I had not responded. I moved slowly and touched the radio. I said, "Shut up, I have a big one here!" I knew this was not the most polite thing I could say, but I had to make him be quiet so I could concentrate. My heart started to race, my body began to shake, and my breathing went out of control. I knew I had to gain control of myself, but that seemed impossible. 

The buck spotted my breath as I struggled to keep it under control and watched me for a while. He stood quartering toward me for a few minutes. He was such a nice buck! His antlers were well beyond his ears, and I knew he would be a great trophy for my first hunt. He did not appear to be overly concerned, just curious as to what was in the trees. I knew he was within shooting range, but as I slowly moved to get the shotgun into position without scaring him, he bolted. Although he was still close, he was not close enough. I knew I couldn't take a shot. I sat disappointed, and called to my husband, telling him what happened. He was proud of me for not taking a risky shot, and I also knew I had done the right thing by waiting. As I watched the buck exit the North side of the field, I tried to regain the peaceful feeling that I had been experiencing bfore all this excitement. About ten minutes later, two does entered the field from the North, walking and grazing toward me. I thought I had a good opportunity to shoot the bigger one, so I took a shot, but just missed her. She ran back to the North a bit awkwardly, so I thought I might have hit her. 

My husband came to help me look for a blood trail, just in case. Upon my husband's arrival, I put the gun in the car. He walked on ahead of me to where I last saw the doe, and started following the trail looking for blood. I was walking at the edge of the field, carrying my daughter and looking for blood, when I glanced over my shoulder to the South and saw another big buck walking up right behind me. I stood paralyzed, unsure of what to do. I tried to call to my husband, but he couldn't quite hear me. I looked over my shoulder again, and here this nice eight point buck was, walking right toward me. I continued to call to my husband, and he finally heard me. The buck walked within thirty yards of me, unaware I was standing there. He finally took notice after my husband scampered out of the woods to the road, trying to get to the car. My husband asked, "Are there shells in the gun?" I said, "No, you told me take them out. They're in my pocket." He motioned for me to move toward the road, and as I took a couple steps, the buck decided to move off quickly to the East. I was upset with myself for not being prepared, and I went home not sure I would go out for the evening hunt.

With my husband's encouragement, I went back to the same stand for the evening hunt, and I sat for most of the evening without seeing anything. I had decided to set up the decoy, since I thought it might have helped me in my morning hunt. I didn't want to miss another chance at a big one! It was a beautiful evening, and I had time to reflect on my morning hunt. I was sitting quietly when a smaller buck entered the wheat field about 80 yards West of my stand. He was grazing and moving slowly to the North, protected for the moment by branches. I had plenty of time to prepare for a shot. I brought the gun up into position and got a steady rest. I waited patiently for him to move up a bit, and as he slowly moved forward, I said, "blah" just loud enough to get his attention. He hesitated for a minute to look at the decoy, and then moved forward a couple steps, finally offering a clear shot. I had a moment to decide whether I was ready to shoot him, and I knew I had to try. I took careful aim just behind the shoulder, and fired. He fell instantly. I was so excited! I called to my husband on the radio and said, "I shot one, and he's down." My husband's response was, "You are awesome!" My emotions raced as I waited for my husband to arrive. I tried to soak in the peacefulness of the woods and accept my new role in nature.

I shot a nice five point buck, and am excited that I had the experience. I now understand the passion my husband has for hunting, and look forward to my future hunting experiences. I would encourage any woman interested in hunting to get the proper training and go for it! 

Best Regards, 
Huntress


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

WOW!!! Great story, I felt like I was right there with you. Congratulations on your first deer, one of many to come I'm sure. 



------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Huntress,

I really enjoyed your story. Congrats on your first buck. I can see why you're hooked on hunting after such a wonderful first hunt.

Jill


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

GREAT STORY. Congrads on your first deer and welcome to the wounderful world of hunting. You are sure to have many more great huntings stories to tell us all. Born


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Thanks so much for the wonderful comments. I am happy to be able to share my experience, and be a part of this community. Happy Holidays to all!

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Extremely moving! Congrats  &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

If any of you are interested in seeing the second buck, the one who ran up behind me, he is on the buck pole. My husband (Byron) shot him the day after I got my five point. Happy Holidays!

Best Regards,
Huntress



[This message has been edited by Huntress (edited 12-21-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

Cooooool Huntress!

A buck the first time you go out. Wow, you can't get any better than that!

Welcome to hunting!



------------------
~Ann

Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Just bringing this back up. I thought some of the new members might like to read it. 

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------

